# Birdman, Nuggets agree on five-year deal



## Dissonance

LINK



> DENVER -- Chris "Birdman" Andersen has reached a five-year deal to keep his high-flying, shot-blocking act with the Denver Nuggets, a team he revived his career with last season.
> 
> Andersen's attorney, Mark Bryant, confirmed the agreement on Wednesday, saying it could be signed later in the day. The deal was first reported by The Denver Post.
> 
> Andersen, who turned 31 on Tuesday, could make up to $26 million over the lifetime of a back-loaded contract that gives the Nuggets financial flexibility.
> 
> He'll make close to $3.65 million in 2009-10, up from the $998,398 he made last season, when he averaged 6.4 points and 2.5 blocks in 20.6 minutes.


----------



## Kidd

He's 31?!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Diable

It's pretty much what you have to pay for a good big man,probably giving him that extra year because they were getting such a discount last year and because the fans would have been pretty upset if they'd lost him to someone else.


----------



## Knick Killer

Gotta love the Birdman! Great move by Denver.


----------



## GNG

That's one long contract for a 31-year-old reserve role player, and apparently it's going to be a pretty big albatross in the final two years.

One of my favorite players to watch though and a great story. Good for him.


----------



## HB

They also replaced D. Jones with Afflalo. Hopefully for less.


----------



## Big Al Is God

Good signing.


----------



## Kuskid

Been waiting for this one. I can finally go out and buy my Andersen jersey now.


----------



## vinsanity77

awesome!
Can't wait to catch more nuggets games next season


----------



## BlakeJesus

Good sign, but did they really have to give him a five year deal? I mean, I guess he doesn't have the same millage as most 31 year old's in this league because of his suspensions, but still.

Oh well, he's exciting, likable, and best of all productive.


----------



## Tyreke

Only time will show us how good this signing was. Still I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Tom

He has a ton of athletic ability and not a ton of Mileage...but he does have baggage. A bit too long for a suspect guy. I hate to say that too.


----------

